# Anthrax fans?



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Have you heard the latest album? Worship Music?

I'm literally two tracks in and rather enjoying it. They've managed to capture the feel of the old Belladonna sound but with the sounds they've had since the Bush era.

That said, although I've been an Anthrax fan since I was a kid and thought Among the Living was one of the best albums ever, I grew to love the Bush albums as well. Also saw them live with John Bush as the frontman and they blew me away. Also seen them with Joey Belladonna and kinda preferred John Bush. 

If you like their old skool stuff though, get Worship Music! :thumb:


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

Ooo going to give this try I harp all the way back to Iam the law, Caught In A Mosh, Armed and Dangerous etc


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Anthrax*

Not bad, not as good as the old stuff though. Did anyone else go to the free jaegermeister sponsored gig in brum on monday night? Therapy and skindred are awesome live! i have been a metal maniac since i was 9. Just earlier i was listening to some preist. However, i can't wait for cannibal corpse in march:devil:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Fozzer said:


> Ooo going to give this try I harp all the way back to Iam the law, Caught In A Mosh, Armed and Dangerous etc


Those were all the songs I grew up loving even though I got into Anthrax in the 90s. I remember hearing Stomp 442 and thinking 'What the hell is this?'.

It didn't sound 80s which was the sound I loved at the time. I grew to love the John Bush albums though, We've Come For You All was a brilliant album as well.

What is well worth a listen though is The Greater of Two Evils, which is the John Bush line up playing all the old classics like I Am the Law, Gung Ho etc



President Swirl said:


> Not bad, not as good as the old stuff though. Did anyone else go to the free jaegermeister sponsored gig in brum on monday night? Therapy and skindred are awesome live! i have been a metal maniac since i was 9. Just earlier i was listening to some preist. However, i can't wait for cannibal corpse in march:devil:


I didn't go to the gig but I've seen Skindred quite a few times and they are always brilliant live. Keep meaning to get their latest album.

You've been into metal from around the same age as me and I've got Priests, Defenders of the Faith album playing right now! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

any excuse to dig a sonisphere pic out....


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha awesome, I was in that crowd somewhere as well!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Not a fan but I did see them and Metalicca at 1987 MOR supporting...............................................wait for it..............................................................................................

BON JOVI!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dcj said:


> Not a fan but I did see them and *Metalicca* at 1987 MOR supporting...............................................wait for it..............................................................................................
> 
> BON JOVI!


oh thats another excuse to post a gig pic.:thumb:


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

God when I first saw the "thrax" mobile phones were only for business men in London, carried in a small suitcase and no camera no them for years...


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Fozzer said:


> God when I first saw the "thrax" mobile phones were only for business men in London, carried in a small suitcase and no camera no them for years...


yup. i saw them support iron maiden, back in the day.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Alex, I was driving back home last week, and they played art of shredding on kerrang. How i still have my licence is a mystery! And i am a bit of a driving miss daisy myself. However, metal and driving are a dangerous combo. I still get tingles with the right solo. to name 2, learning to live- dream theater, and the twin guitar attack in between the hammer and the anvil-preist. I don't just like metal, but it must have heart, balls, and emotion.


----------

